# Women Drivers



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

worst MEN drivers





 :evil:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I reckon Mavis wins that one for the Hamlet Cigar advert. I haventn laughed so much since I was a teenager and found this one funny






The following clip is one of my drinking buddies. Him and his mate went to the Nurburgring in germany. They were going to hire a fast car but while Mike the owner of the Merc estate was getting some chips my mate decided to take his car for a spin. This is what happened.






We had a good laugh about it.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah great clips but they are all scripted. The adds are and the last one with the Merc skidding happened when MB stupidly allowed a woman in charge of their then new Anti Skid System. They sacked her and sent her for counselling but she had great breasts. 

The link I added was real women trying to drive. Sorry but men are better drivers. 

:lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Another to add to the list.

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/4/20110118/tuk-cctv-captures-shop-crash-horror-dba1618.html

tony


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Did she think it was a drive through?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hole with a Polo:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1350976/Offside-Tailgate-pest-sends-woman-driver-edge.html

tony


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry Officer I didn't see the corner or the Loch with the monster in it.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-12385571


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Drive on Ferry.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*not ferrry funny*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ded-ferry-lorry-falls-vessel-mid-journey.html


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Was it a woman driver? If not this is in the wrong thread. :lol: 

tony


----------

